
Box CEO Aaron Levie Sounds Off on Dropbox IPO - prostoalex
https://www.axios.com/box-ceo-aaron-levie-1520973476-bf5c1732-8270-41c2-ac4d-9cbecb5fe56d.html
======
mankash666
Both Dropbox and box are jumping through hoops to paint a picture of large
fundamental differences between the companies. However, wall street typically
sees past this horse shit - evident from the ~$7.5B valuation it's giving
Dropbox. At that number, Dropbox and box P/E is almost identical, i.e. wall
street thinks the businesses are fundamentally the same

